# Suntour XCR remote lock out not working!!!



## derekgould (Jul 28, 2013)

So on my Scott scale 970, my remote lockout is no longer functioning. I've looked around the forums and YouTube for info and haven't found much. I've tried adjusting the cable tension at the remote but it still won't lock it out. When it's in the lock position there is a slight hesitation when weight is applied but then the fork drops, not as smooth as when it's unlocked. But it still moves. I realize it's an entry lvl fork and I don't expect it to function like a Fox. I just want to be able to lock it out when using the bike to commute on the road. Anyone got any ideas other than just replace it?


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

Sounds like a problem with the hydraulics used in the lockout system, like they're not closing off properly. Not sure exactly what would fix it, but I would take it apart, clean and lube everything and put it back together.

Maybe it's just low on oil.


----------



## RaleighMTB (Aug 25, 2014)

I just got my first bike so I know very little on the subject, but I do remember seeing something in my manual about a blow-off valve (or some kind of bypass) that still lets the fork work even if you are locked out and hit something big enough. (RockShox Recon Gold TK 29)

Your fork seems to be similar, from the Manual :_"The "Lock-Out" function of SR SUNTOUR forks is intended to reduce teetering during rides out of saddle or uphill riding. The forks will not be locked 100%. A few millimeters of travel will remain, according to our „Anti-Blow-Off-System". This system will protect you in case you have forgotten to unlock the fork while riding in rough terrain."_


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nope. Try a rigid fork. Seriously - it'll track better than what you've got and not kick.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

How old is the bike? I would contact suntour about warranty service... But honestly if it's gonna cost you money I would just move on to something better. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## derekgould (Jul 28, 2013)

I got the bike in April. So still very new. But the only issue is that I bought it in the states then moved to Italy with the Air Force. So I'm sure I'd be looking at some substantial shipping costs. I'll try to contact Suntour I guess and see what they say.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

They might have Scott dealers there, I dunno... But I would contact them, and if they doesn't go anywhere you could always take it apart and see what's up.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## derekgould (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll email and see what's up. I've opened up the top part just under the lockout and everything seemed to e working just fine. We'll see what they say.


----------



## derekgould (Jul 28, 2013)

Service ticket started on September 9th but still no reply from the company...


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Call Nick at Suntour NA. If the fork is faulty see if he will credit you towards a Raidon. It will make a major improvement in your ride.


----------

